# Exo Terra Ceramic Bulb (heat guard or dome?)



## Baigent87 (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Was hoping for some advice 😊

I currently have a juvenile scaleless corn snake which is housed in my Exo Terra. I’m currently using a heat matt for him which is stuck to the underneath of the vivarium which is providing inconsistent temp readings and therefore have upgraded to a stick on Exo Terra light bracket and large ceramic bulb.

Do you think a dome would be a better option or some kind of heat guard?


----------

